# had these rims for a while, but 1st time



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

posting on this forum. BBS LM 19s


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I've always liked the LM's and even more when they are tucked. Nice car looks great!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

jerryatla, 

Your car looks great - I love those rims!! :thumbup: 

What tire size are you running? Are the rims 19 x 8.5? What offset? 

-Mark


----------



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

*i am running bridgestone so3s*

the fronts are 245/35-19 and rears are 275/30-19. I am not sure what are the offests of these rims, you might want to ask wheel shops for the info


----------

